# Veteran's Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's Veterans' Day. 

Take a moment today to reflect on, and thank, all our veterans.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:usa2::usa2: Thanks to all those who have served and are serving!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Booya! /Salute to all out vets.

Special salute to my dad, who flew this back in the day: P2V-Neptune










-DallanC


----------

